# What is the daily routine for you guys on DIY and part livery?



## TheShark (23 August 2010)

Hi guys

Just wondering how everyone's daily routine works when it comes to horse care on DIY and part-livery.

Q's for DIYers:

 What time do you do morning check? What do you do at morning check? How many times do you go to the yard each day? What time do you do final check? 

Qs for part-liveries:

How many times a day do you see your horse? What time do you go up? How long do you spend with your horse (riding and on the ground)? Are you happy entrusting the care of your horse to someone else for part of the day? why choose part livery?

I'm asking because I have a long-term plan to buy my own horse but working in London means I am time-poor - so I'm trying to work out the best option for me. I haven't asked about full livery as I know this will be out of my budget.

Hope you don't mind me asking. I'd love to hear about your daily routines!

Thanks


----------



## S_Farrah (23 August 2010)

oooh! Great post!  Unfortunatly I'm horseless but I'm very intrigued


----------



## quirky (23 August 2010)

I am part livery and most days I go up in the evening to finish her off and ride. Finish her off means fill her nets, bring her in (in summer) and feed.
I can swap to mornings as and when I like and I do this maybe once or twice a week. On those days, I ride, turn out and then muck out and do nets. The yard bring her in. 
I am quite happy with this arrangement as the yard has the best facilities round here and the YO is very knowledgeable but not interfering. The yard is a 24 mile round trip and I don't want to do that more than once a day, hence part livery.

I have been on DIY but I found it more restrictive. I'd drop my girl at school and then get to the yard (with my then toddler) at about 9:15. We'd turn out, muck out and do nets. I would go back later to bring in and ride, when OH was home to look after children. The problem came when OH worked away and when we wanted to go on holiday. I had to ask another DIYer to look after horse and I felt uncomfortable doing it.


----------



## izzabella (23 August 2010)

hi 

i have mine at home with no help so mega diy. 

she has breakfast at half 7, which is a 5 min bucket of feed and i check her and the field over quickly. 

before i go to work for 8. 

then when im home at 5 i have an hour and a half to myself and then she gets a cuddle, groom and ride is its a ride day. then i brush her over and put her bk in the field. usually finished by 8 so.

minum day is half an hour with her.

i ride 5-6 times a week for an hour 

maximum day is 3/4 on a week day

at a weekend its 1 hour minimum or 6/7 hours


----------



## Shutterbug (23 August 2010)

Im on DIY.  Currently Arion is out 24/7 but come about October he will be out during the day and in at night, weather dependant.  Usually, our YO will feed and turnout at about 7am and when I finish work at 4pm I head straight to the yard and muck out/do haynets/feeds.  I bring him in and ride and then put his jam jams on and tuck him in for the night.  Ideally he will out as often as possible though, just depends on how his mud fever copes


----------



## Paint it Lucky (23 August 2010)

I have my horse on DIY.  Get up at half fiveish to be at yard for six (yard is very near house fortunately).  Bring horse in as he is currently out at night for the summer.  Check he is happy etc then head off to work for 6.45 (yes I start work early!)

Finish work at approx 4.15-4.30, drive back to yard, give horse a groom and then ride him for normally 45 mins-1hour.  Then wash/brush him off, turn him out then muck out his stable and get his feed/hay etc ready for the morning.  Get home some time between 6 and 7pm.  Tend to go to bed quite early (9ish) as I am up early and have quite a physical job (dressage groom), so am very tired otherwise!  

Hope this helps.  Maybe consider sharing as an option too?  I know a few people who work in the city so don't have much time to see a horse so they share one at the stables and come down 2-3 times a week to ride.


----------



## alcraw (23 August 2010)

Mine lives out 24/7, and I'm DIY in as much as she's in a field with 2 other people's horses and we all muck in.

Currently I pop up on my way to work (7.30ish) for a check over, fly mask, generally say hello. In the evenings I either pop back in on my way home to do much the same thing, or ride - anytime between 6 - 8pm depending on what I've got on. My working hours generally mean I do first and last checks, and the other owners come up inbetween. 

Winter will be harder as it will be dark by the time I get home, and I'll only be able to ride at weekends. I've only had her since March, so not really done a winter. I'm planning on suggesting I do the morning check/ feed for them all, and someone else do evening.


----------



## Thelwell_Girl (23 August 2010)

Or you could always come to my lovely North London RS.....


----------



## Foxymumma (23 August 2010)

SianEliza said:



			Hi guys

Just wondering how everyone's daily routine works when it comes to horse care on DIY and part-livery.

Q's for DIYers:

 What time do you do morning check? What do you do at morning check? How many times do you go to the yard each day? What time do you do final check?
		
Click to expand...

Im a DIYer, my routine varies dependant on time of year etc, as i tend to have my horses out 24/7 during summer and in at night during winter.
 But a typical summer day would be:
Yard at 7am, bring in, pick out feet, quick check over for lumps and bumps, heat etc I also check that theyre looking their usual perky selves. If i have time then groom and lunge. possibly feed concentrates if the horse needs it and the horse hasnt worked hard. turn back out. by around 8:30.

evening:
check water troughs, bring in groom, ride or lunge if horse wasnt done am, turn back out

Im lucky that im on a yard not too far from my house, and all the other liveries are friendly and helpful and so is the yard owner. There usually is always someone on the yard and everyone checks on everyone elses horses.


----------



## TinselRider (23 August 2010)

I'm on diy.
The boys get fed at 6.30 by the yo
I go down at 7:30 and turn out, muck out, do waters, haynets and feeds.
Go back in the evening at about 3 if I am going to ride both or if it's their day off I go down at 5, get in, groom and put away for the night.

I'm usually done by 7:30 and the yo does a late check at 8 and 10.


----------



## hannah28 (23 August 2010)

hiya  

im diy, when im off i go up at around 8 am ride, turnout muckout  and do haynets and dinner. then i go back up at 5pm bed down, bring in, groom, rug, hay and feed. then yard owner gives another net at 9pm.  

when im working i go up at 7 am, turnout and muckout if i have time. then go back up at 4 pm muck out if i havent, do haynets, bring in, ride, groom, hay feed. then yard owner gives another net at 9pm.


----------



## Carow (23 August 2010)

I'm on part livery. I work early mornings and then again late afternoons into mid evening.

YO feeds, turns out and brings in for me most weekdays. I go up to the yard everyday and muck out - weekdays this will be mid to late morning. I choose to stable my horse overnight all year round. I do a full muck out every day and make the stable ready for YO to bring in for the evening - bed down, hay manger filled and feeds ready for that evening and next morning.

During the week I've time to ride during the middle of the day and hack for about an hour. If not riding I'll spend some time with my horse out in the paddock.

On weekends I spend most of the morning with my horse - long hack after mucking out and I'll turn out/bring in also.

I'm on a small yard a couple of miles from my house and the YO is excellent and I have full trust in her. I used to be on a DIY only yard a bit further away but it didn't fit in well with my work hours.


----------



## jon1210 (23 August 2010)

Im a DIY'er and i get to the yard at 7.30am and turn horse out do a muck out and put bed up and then hay nets, water bowl, brush and tidy, make feed for afternoon, fill ball with pony cubes, etc and then i wizz off to collage then when im finished go down and put bed down and put more bed in if he needs it then i bring him in around 4.30pm ish and groom then ride for about an hour and a half (1 hour working in the school and then 30min hack) then put him away and then have a chat and stuff for about an hour then feed and give him hay net then say goodnight


----------



## dibbin (24 August 2010)

I'm DIY, he's out 24/7 in summer but stabled in winter. My winter routine varies depending on what day it is (ie. if I have an early start at uni or not).

*Early start*

Arrive at stables 6.30
Muck out, haynet up, change water, change rug(s).
Breakfast at 7.
Leave for uni.

Back at about 4.30/5ish.
Ride.
Muck out, fill nets for that night/next morning, fill water, put rug(s) on.
Dinner at about 6.

*Non-early start*

Arrive at stables 8.30.
Breakfast.
Muck out - leave bed up, fill haynet for that night/next morning, change water.
Coffee break 
Ride.
Turn out in field for the day.

Back at about 5/5.30.
Bring bed down.
Catch in.
Dinner at about 6.


----------



## Beccahh (24 August 2010)

At the moment mines easy i get up go the yard (my friend gives out there breakfasts) then turn out or rug up if weathers not nice then go steam the hay then muck out leave beds to dry and do water haybars feeds ect then beds down and go home or stay down  then about 4ish they come in have a groom then a rest then are ridden then i cool them down give them a through groom and then tea time .. and then go home 
but thats cos im not in college and have all day down the yard
if im working or when i used to go college my mum and dad alternated days would turn out and do my jobs so i could come down and ride groom and put there beds down  

in winter i like the lads out about 8 and in for half 3 
and summer they somtimes stay out if its a nice night but normally out for 7 in for 5 and if its to hot then they come in during dinner for a hour or so =]


----------



## ThePony (24 August 2010)

We are on diy, 24/7 turnout in the summer (unless it is very warm, in which case they are in during the day and go out at night), they go out in the day through the winter unless the weather is truly bad - more to save the fields a bit really as the gateways get so muddy.

Summer-
get up 6:30 and at the yard for 8 (at yard for 7:30 if riding). If riding then we hack out for about 1 1/2 hrs. Do usual checks in the morning - fly mask, fly rug, spray, pick out feet and check feet and legs. Walk around field boundries and check water (bail out the trough about once a week to keep it nice). General chatter with them, feed an apple and check they are themselves. 
Go up about 7ish in the evening if not riding and pretty much do a repeat of the morning checks, with the addition of feeding tea. We poo pick 2 or 3 times a week. If riding or lunging when we get there about 5:30/6ish and hack/school or lunge. They both get ridden at least 3 times a week, with one of them having a lunge too, the other competes once a week aswell.  Usually get home and have tea by about 8:30. If we go out on an evening (gasp, sometimes we try to have a life!!) then we do them early with no riding and then do a late check too.

Winter:
Pretty much governed by daylight in winter so oh trys to work v early or late so that riding can happen around it during the week, otherwise we are restricted to weekends unless we compete in the week or hire a school with lights.
First light (if oh working early then we are there by 7) - change rugs, check over and turn out. Walk the field boundries and check water. Muck out and set bed for evening. If work starts later then ride or at least lunge.
Evening - ideally at yard by 4ish, bring in and ride if light permits. Then put to bed with rug change, soaked hay and tea. Don't wash legs off (ahem, pet hate!!).  Usually do a late check in winter when it is dark so early as they are in bed for 5 ish, so pop up around 9/10 for a late check.

On the weekends we spend more time up there and generally ride both days, monday is always day off. Use the weekends to catch up on poo picking if we've had a busy week too. If we take a holiday or go away for a night then luckily we can pay the ym to look after them, we are v lucky as she does a brilliant job!  
Add onto that the rug/saddle cloth and tack cleaning, checks on truck and trailer etc!  We are lucky as we live v near our yard and we have no other life (!) so we can spend alot of time up at the yard together - quality couple time and horsey time!!


----------



## Dizzydancer (24 August 2010)

Hi keep mine on a small yard on part livery, generally YO puts out in morning with whatever rugs needed depending on weather. I will go up mid-late afternoon to muck out and bed down, bring in and feed, if not riding. If im riding il still go up at the same time and before putting away i will ride.
Im a student though so in hols I wil call anytime of day to ride if weather is nice and spend a few hours there as no work to do! However i can change to do early mornings if suits me better just by sending a text but at mo they going out at 7am so suits me for YO to do that time! 
I trust her to look after them very well and in 6 years never been let down in actual fact she has generally been the one to ring midday saying there is something wrong and if they are ill she will do late night, middle of night and early morning checks as extra and doesnt charge anything. Plus i have the option of her doing them when Im away or on long days at uni for no extra...im quite luck really considering the price i pay!


----------



## Rache (24 August 2010)

DIY livery- between me and mate, we help each other out.

Winter

Down at 7. feed, turnout (leave in till after school run to ride at 9.30) muck out, full groom, poo pick. get back home for 11ish. (I work 2 nights a week). sort out friends horse if needed, ie icy 

Back at 5.30, bring in change rugs, pull down bed. hay and feed, bring in friends horses and do the same for her. 




Summer
Down for 9.30, Other livery is down at 7 so she does first check. poo- pick, ride, bring in for the day.

Back down about 4ish depending on weather, ride if havnt in the morning, muck out, .
Other livery is down at 7 so again so puts an eye over mine. 

I actually find winter easier for me as I have a 5yr old son so cant get much riding in when the school hols are here.


----------



## Rana (24 August 2010)

QR

I'm on DIY and my daily routine is:

5am First alarm goes off
5.10 Second alarm goes off, drag self out of bed
5.30 Leave for yard
5.45 Arrive at yard
Feed, as she's eating, collect hay bucket and refill it, get mucking out tools.  Rug up and turn out, then muck out stable, sweep floor, put bed back down.  Fill water buckets while I sweep, empty barrow, then collect tools and feed buckets, put away and make up feeds ready for the evening/following morning.
6.45 Leave yard
7am Home, breakfast, shower, chores
8.25 Leave for work
8.30-4.30 At work (1 hour lunchbreak, where I go home and collect the dog, then she comes to work with me for the afternoon)
4.30 Change shoes, gather belongings, wake up dog, leave for yard
5pm Arrive at yard
Bring in, full groom, rug up, feed, take dog for a run round the fields
Any time between 5.30 (wet so can't groom and no one to talk to) or 6.30 (lots of people to natter to!), leave yard and home 20 mins later.

During the winter (when clocks change), I work through lunch, so I finish work at 3.30 and my evening times are all brought forward an hour, so she comes in before dark.  This winter will be my first with a dog, so not sure if she'll come to work with me for the day, or if I'll pop home and get her before I go to the yard.

My horse is retired though, so I don't have to worry about fitting in riding, or hacking before it gets dark etc.

YO is on site and I'm sure she checks the horses before she goes to bed - she would definitely hear a horse in trouble anyway, so I make sure she has plenty of hay and don't worry about her til morning.


----------



## catdragon (24 August 2010)

Im on part livery. I totally trust the care of my horse to the YM, she treats all the horses with care and love. In fact such is the reputation of the level of care even a visiting instructor (no alliegance to the yard) has recommended it to folks. The latest, a lovely lady who's horse had a turning out/bringing in issue- that have been resolved calmly, without force. Coming to our yard was his last chance and now the horse is happy, as is the owner 

So onto my routine.

I go every evening, depending on work I get there anytime between 6 and 7.30pm. I know my girl is in, been fed, has water and her nut ball. I give her her hay. I tend to spend between 1-3 hours there (depending on time of arrival as I always leave yard by 9pm). I would say 60% of the time is spent with my girl, grooming, fussing, riding etc the other 40% in generally tidying up, skipping out, preparing next days feeds & chatting to other liveries. At the weekend it's totally DIY, which suits me fine. 

I will arrive between 7.30-8am, feed,muck out, groom and then ride (if I am doing so) then turn out. I return to the yard between 3-3.30pm to put bed down,water,hay prepare feed, bring in,feet picked,groomed,rugged (if rugged) etc. Usually leave the yard between 6 and 7pm at the weekend.

Hope this helps. I find my mare is happy as there is a routine, we've had quite a few horses pass through our yard in the nearly 6 years its been open. A lot arrived quite stressed but all have without fail settled and chilled with a fortnight. They all look happy in their stables.

I would say, go look at potential yards. Look at how things are, how the horses seem and if you like who run the yard. Ask questions that are relevant to you. Good Luck


----------



## SillySausage (24 August 2010)

I am on DIY livery in the winter at university (kept at home in Summer)

*If he has turnout his routine is as follows:*

What time do you do morning check?
I go down at 815/8.30am

What do you do at morning check?
Turn him out
Lift bed up

How many times do you go to the yard each day?
Twice

What do you do at evening check?
Bring him in
Put bed down
Ride him
Feed him
Put him to bed


What time do you do final check? 
He has to be in by 5pm and I have to be off the yard by 7.30pm

*If he has no turnout his routine is as follows:*

What time do you do morning check?
I go down at 815/8.30am

What do you do at morning check?
Full muck out
Feed him
Change rugs
Give hay and water for the day

How many times do you go to the yard each day?
Always three times, sometimes four 
Each time I will skip him out and give him more hay/water

What do you do at evening check?
Skip him out
Ride him
Feed him
Put him to bed


What time do you do final check? 
I will go down after dinner at about half 4 and I have to be off the yard by 7.30pm


----------



## Doormouse (24 August 2010)

I'm on DIY.  Horses are out at night in during the day in the summer.  Most mornings I get to the yard at about 6.30, get them in, ride and do haynets, food, rugs etc.  I get back in the evening anytime between 5.30 and 6pm.  Feed, muck out, turn out and get everything ready for the morning.  If I ride in the evening as well I don't get home until 8ish.  I'm very lucky that the yard is only 5 mins drive from home but we don't have anyone who will feed or turn out for us.

Winter is much the same but without the turning out as we can't turn out at all once the ground gets wet.  We have a walker and I put both horses on it as soon as I arrive in the morning while I muck out and then ride depending on light and weather.


----------



## NicoleS_007 (24 August 2010)

Im on DIY. We have a feeding rota for breakfast and lunch so who ever is on the morning will feed at 7.30 and check that all horses are still alive and well, then who ever is on lunch will feed lunch at 1pm. I go up to the yard at various times throughout the week, once a day and usually stay there for a minimum of 3hrs. I would usually do last checks at about 8pm.


----------



## TheShark (24 August 2010)

Thanks guys - this is a huge help!

Thelwell girl - I think it's highliy likely I will try your riding school at some point. It sounds great!


----------



## Orv (24 August 2010)

SianEliza said:



			Qs for part-liveries:

How many times a day do you see your horse? What time do you go up? How long do you spend with your horse (riding and on the ground)? Are you happy entrusting the care of your horse to someone else for part of the day? why choose part livery?
		
Click to expand...

I usually visit him twice a day, at weekends I'm there for 5/6 hours so only the once as I'm there nearly all day!

Week days I ride at 7am, so I usually get to the yard for 6:30am and leave around 8:10am
I go back up around 6:30-7:30pm to fuss/groom, poo pick (summer months as lives out 24/7), potter about etc

There are some yards I wouldn't put my horse on part livery, however I completely trust the grooms where I am and he is very well looked after. However I am around alot and very much "involved" even though he is on livery.

I'm chose part livery as I have quite a demanding job and tend to work long hours, I also have a bit of a dodgy back and was finding mucking out was causing alot of pain, I also decided I wanted to spend more quality time with my horse rather than mucking out, filling haynets etc


----------



## cobface (24 August 2010)

*normally*
Summer: (out at night, in during day)
my horse gets brought in by yard at 8am and fed her brekkie
i normally get down down at 930 am muck out, groom and ride this normally takes me to around 1130am
she gets turned out and fed at 5pm by YO

Winter - same but out during day in at night

ATM i am mucking out and riding after 7pm untill kids go back to school.......


----------



## Amymay (24 August 2010)

Summer: 

*AM* Check horse in the field (have him brought in at 10.00am)
*PM* Ride horse, turn him out.  Skip out.


Winter:

*AM* Arrive at yard at 6.45am.  Feed, muck out, change rugs (have him turned out at around 9.00am)

*PM*  Arrive at yard at 4.30, horse has been brought in - skip out, top up hay, water etc.  and feed.

During the winter my horse is exercised for me 3 times a week and I ride him myself 2 or 3 times a week.

I am on essentially DIY with assistance, which is just fantastic.


----------



## Tempi (24 August 2010)

My mare is on part livery and my 2yr old is on grass livery.  

Grass livery the yard check twice a day and feed once a day.  I catch him in on Saturdays and groom him, loose school him, take him out to shows, out for walks - i just vary it so he does something different each week.  Over the winter he will have a total break and il just bring him in and groom him once a week.

My mare is in foal (due mid April) shes on part livery - i work a 40hr week and also work freelance outside of my normal job.  I ride her 3 evenings a week and once on the weekend.  She is currently living out but will come in over the winter (she has a stable).  The yard feed her every morning, i feed her the evenings i ride after riding otherwise they feed her in the evenings.  They catch her in for me so shes in for the evenings that i ride her.  Once shes back to out during the day and in at night though they will turn out and catch in daily as i wont be down in the evenings until after their 'catch-in' time.  

I used to have two competition horses (BD) on DIY and that was hard work, i was at the yard around 6am and not home until about 8pm every day.  Its a massive commitment.


----------



## seadog (24 August 2010)

Summer

6.40 arrive at yard
Bring in 
Feed and hay
Pick out feet and fly spray
7.05 leave to go to work (boooo!)


6pm arrive at yard
Groom and ride 
Fly spray
Turn out
Poo pick field
Muck out stable and do waters
7.45 leave if ride even later

At weekends
Rock up to the yard about 8.30
Have fun with pony
Home for lunch 
Try and get home after second visit for 6 

Winter

Get to yard for 6.30
Feed
Turn out
Muck out
Leave for 7.05

Back to yard for 6
Water
Groom and ride
Feed and hay
Pony is brought in for me in winter


This is all when I'm working long days 8.30-5 an hour away from home, luckily this is only 3 days a week, I have my weekends totally free, finish work at 2 on one of the days and the other I'm at college and finish at 4


----------



## SpockkyBoy (24 August 2010)

My horse is DIY but out 24/7 so Ill do it when he was stabled.

At the yard for 7am
Feed,
Brush off and pick out feet, 
(rug or un rug depends on weather) and turnout, 
Muck out and do nets


Back down the yard between 5.30-6pm
Bring in, (If already in I will skip out instead)
Pick out feet,
Brush off,
Ride,
Rug up if needed,
chuck in PM feed and net

Takes me 15mins to fully muck out AM, and 5 mins to skip out PM. I used to get home at about 7.30pm most nights.


----------



## Joyous70 (24 August 2010)

My boys are out 24/7 365 days a year and im on DIY.

I visit once a day after work so get there around 5ish. If im riding theyre fetched in while i poo pick (summer only) check fencing & fill water troughs, boys are checked over brushed, ridden then fed, rug back on and back out in field.  If im not riding, i will feed in field adjust rugs fill water troughs check fencing, Hay out (winter only). 

******runs off and hides for admititng to only visiting once a day********


----------



## ShowJumperBeckii (24 August 2010)

DIY go to the yard any time after 9 - and before 10.30 if im late my mates will throw her breakfast in and ill come and muck out after/while shes eating 
then do waters and make feed/haylegde nets and after either wait and have a chat then ride then turn out or just turn out instead of riding and go home and ride about 4-5pm and then feed and hay about 6pm 

if shes staying in i do all the same but just skip out in the evening then feed/hay


----------



## stacey_lou (24 August 2010)

Im on DIY but depending on my working week sometimes I on Part 

DIY - 

Go up the yard at 0700, she eats whilst I muck out, clean feed bowls and replace water, lay her bed, rug her up if needed and turn out

return around 1800 (after work) get her in from the field, ride unless its her day off, rug up, stable and feed before leaving around 2000 usually. 

Part - no morning duty but will have to do all my morning jobs in the evening


----------



## Sanolly (24 August 2010)

When my two were on DIY in a yard my routine was, friend fed and turned out about 7/8am with hers as she lives on the yard. then I would get up there about 10.30/11am and ride then they go back in field. Get to work for 2pm, finish at 10.30pm then back down to yard to do beds/nets/waters/am+pm feeds then bring them in and get home for about midnight.


----------



## Walrus (24 August 2010)

I'm DIY and live super close to the yard (actually lodging on-site at the moment ). I start aout 7.30, turn out, top up field water, muck out (shavings bed), water and hay. I then get changed and leave for work about 8.30-8.35. The yard then bring him in at lunchtime (he's a chubber so on restricted grazing). 

Get home from work about 6ish, quick change then quick groom, ride, quick groom again (sort his hair - he has hair issues at the moment!) then hay, skip out and feed. I think I've honed it down to the most efficent it can be since I got him in february. It's great being on-site as like last night when he got soaked hacking I could stick his cooler on and then come out at 9.30pm to take it off when he was dry!


----------



## TheShark (24 August 2010)

Thanks everyone! Really appreciate the answers, they are really helpful for a person who osn't from a horsey family!


----------



## JVB (24 August 2010)

Joyous70 said:



			My boys are out 24/7 365 days a year and im on DIY.

I visit once a day after work so get there around 5ish. If im riding theyre fetched in while i poo pick (summer only) check fencing & fill water troughs, boys are checked over brushed, ridden then fed, rug back on and back out in field.  If im not riding, i will feed in field adjust rugs fill water troughs check fencing, Hay out (winter only). 

******runs off and hides for admititng to only visiting once a day********
		
Click to expand...

This is similar to me only mine sometimes come in at nght in winter if the weather is bad in which case they get chucked out at 7am with no breakfast and I muck out, empty water buckets and rush home... and another bad mummy - I often leave outdoor rugs on to save time.


----------



## Jojo_Pea4 (24 August 2010)

My mum owns the yard so its a bit different for me, 

1st person down feed all horse, hay and feed-I do this twice a week so am early that day. 
I get to the yard at 6.50am and he's eating his hay. I muck out mine and my sisters pony, change water buckets, I then groom my horse (in winter change rugs). I do as much as I can in the time I have. I leave at 7.50. 
My mum turns out at 9am. 

My mum brings in summer 5ish so I can bring in mine. In winter there in at 2-3 with hay and stable rugs.

I arrive 5pm- groom, ride, make next days haynets and skip out. Pop pick if need to. I leave around 6.30-7pm.


----------



## Joyous70 (24 August 2010)

JVB - Phew im glad im not the only one  mine do sometimes have a night in usually at weekends in the winter as i know i can get down in the mornings to sort them out! Theres plenty of folk around during the day in the week who would let me know if there was a problem & i can pay YM to turnout if i so wish, however, with two it proves very expensive  even if leaving rugs on, the old man (23) didn't have a rug on all last winter either seriously bad mum


----------



## Annagain (24 August 2010)

I'm on DIY and horses are out 24/7 at the moment. In the summer, I go up once a day, unless it's very sunny when I go up in the morning to put suncream on Archie's nose. If I'm not riding that night I'll just feed them then and give them a check over so I don't have to go back. Otherwise I go up after work to feed, give them a check over and (if I'm riding to ride. They have 40 acres between 10 of them so we don't poo pick. There are 9 liveries and we're all up there at different times and all keep an eye on all the horses as well as the YO who also has one of the horses in the field when we're there so I know I'll get a call if there's something wrong. I have a sharer for Archie so do this on Tues, Weds, Fri she does Mon and Thurs. At weekends I tend to go up in the morning, ride and feed after that so they're done for the day by lunchtime. I technically share Monty on Thurs Fri Sat Sun but his owner tends to leave me to it in the summer as it's no extra work so he gets fed when archie does by me and Archie's sharer.

In the winter we've got quite a rota going. Mon, Tues, Weds M's owner puts Archie, Monty and another friend's horse out at about 7. She mucks Monty out and gets his hay feed etc ready for the night. I or Archie's sharer then go up after work to muck Archie out, do hay and feed etc then bring them both in and ride if we're going to ride. Thursday I put them and the other horse out, again at about 7 (up at 6.45) muck out Monty and get him ready for the night. Sharer does Archie's stable and brings them in. Friday, other girl puts them out along with her horse and I do both stables after work and get the boys in. At weekends sharer and I are both up in the morning, we turn other horse out, muck out and then ride our two between us. Other horse's owner brings them in in the evening. She likes a night out so usually has a hangover in the morning so this system suits all of us. By working together we only have to go up once a day most of the time although there are always times (for farrier, or if lesson times aren't compatible) when we have to go twice. Sharing the workload with other liveries in the same position (working full time) makes life a lot easier!


----------



## Winklepoker (24 August 2010)

India is out at night and in during the day atm and I have 2 other horses to m/o for a bit of extra wonga so...

7am arrive at the yard
Bring in India (goes on walker if Im not riding) groom and bandage and feed
M/O boys beds
8.30 leave for work

4.30pm arrive at yard
Ride India, groom, turn her out
M/O her bed + hay/water etc for the next day

Just switch the above round for winter


----------



## only_me (24 August 2010)

My horse is fed by YO at appx. 7am or there abouts. Horse is a special case though, as he can choose to live out 24/7 or come in and sleep in his stable - the gate into the field opens from his yard which opens from his stable! I never actually shut the stable door.

When Im not working, he is kept in his yard (loose) and has hay. I arrive app. 9.30am and groom, im normally riding by 10am. Then finish usually between 11am and 12am depending on what we are doing, and then he gets turned out and I muck out.
He comes in around 5pm and is fed at 5-6pm.
He is either loose in the yard or the gate is left open to the field so he can come and go as he pleases!

If I am working, I ride at 6am and he is fed afterwards, and then turned out


----------



## Maisy (24 August 2010)

My horses are out 24/7 during the summer, so I tend to only go once a day....whenever it suits me really!  I feed them all, check them over and poo pick.  If it is very sunny, I go first thing to get the sun cream on!

In the winter, they come in at night.

I generally get to the yard about 9.30/10am.  I give them breakfast (more like brunch compared to the other HHO's horses!), muck out, turn out and ride whoever I am going to ride.

They are out all until just before dark, so that varies between 4ish and 7ish depending on the depth of the winter!

When I get them in at night, I feed them, check them over and change rugs.

They are not checked after I leave at night, as my horses are the only ones on the yard....

There is a house on-site, so if one of them was crashing about the yard owners would call me to go and see what the problem is!

Despite being in sometimes from 4pm until 10am, they rarely run out of hay, and never run out of water!  I used to worry that they were in so long, but they really don't care....because they don't get disturbed before I get there, they don't know what time it is!

On previous yards, my mare has box walked for the hours between the first person going (which was 5.30am) and me getting there, which can't ever be before 9am as I have kids to get to school and my OH leaves for work at 6am.  Now, her stable is clean and 99% of her droppings are still in one piece!!!


----------



## mytwofriends (24 August 2010)

Currently I'm at the yard between 7 and 7.30am to bring the boys in.  I only have to hose legs, pick feet and take off rugs if necessary, then pop them in their stables with their breakfasts.  I'm usually the first DIY at the yard, although YO is sometimes around.  I'm normally gone within 30 minutes.

Then back to yard around 4pm to feed the big boy, turn them both out, muck etc.  It usually takes me a couple of hours, which includes nattering time!

I'll have a similar routine in the winter, although they'll be in at night/out during the day.  Mucking will still need to be in the evening before I bring them in as I'm pushed for time in the mornings as it is!

It works out pretty well for me, and fortunately I have two daughters and a part-loaner to help out too


----------



## flump (24 August 2010)

Winter....
6.30 am Feed and the I go home (about 5 steps from stables!!) and get dressed etc (yes i feed in my pj's :O)
7.00 am Muck out, hay, water...I also hay and water other horses on yard.
8.00 am. Ride one/Turn Out
9.30-work
1pm-2pm Bring all 3 in, have luch and lunge one
5pm,Groom,Rug Changes etc, Muck Out, Hay Water, Feed

Summer.....

7am Bring all 3 in and Ride 2
1-2pm ride 3rd
5pm, Groom, fuss etc, Turn out then prepare beds for next day


----------



## Spit That Out (24 August 2010)

I'm on DIY.

Weekdays, I get to the yard for 7am, breakfast, Rug un rug (if necessary) Turn out, muck out, fill that nights hay net & water leave for work at 8.30.
Get to the yard for 5.30pm bring in, tea, Rug un rug (if necessary) Groom leave yard about 7pm.
He's only 2 so no riding yet but give it another year or so i will add in riding to the evening.
In the winter the YO brings in the horses at 2pm so that saves me a small job!!!

Weekends I get to the yard for 8am, breakfast, Rug un rug (if necessary) Groom, Turn out, muck out leaving bed up, fill that nights hay net & water, Poop pick & spend a bit of time going for a walk (baby stuff!!!)
Get to the yard for 6pm Put down Bed, bring in, tea, Rug un rug (if necessary) Groom leave yard about 7pm.


----------



## criso (24 August 2010)

I live and work in London but choose to keep my horse outside - it's cheaper and the turnout and hacking are much better.
I have him on 5 part livery.

Summer

He is out at night and in during the day.
Weekdays, he gets brought in and taken care of by the yard - it's a small yard so he sees the same people all the time.
He gets his dinner about 4pm so it's digested by the time I get to the yard (about 6:30 - 7pm depending on my work schedule).
Groom, ride, stand around and chat to people. I turn him out.
I do him at the weekends so get his box ready the night before with feed and hay ready and he gets brought in about 7am.  I go up after lunch and spend the afternoon at the yard then turn him out when I've finished.

Winter

He is in at night and out in the day.
So yard turn him out 7am and bring him in and feed him about 4pm and I don't turn him out after I've ridden  but skip out and top up water/hay if needed.
Weekend he is turned out 7am and I come up a bit earlier - maybe late morning and muck out before I catch him and ride him

Even on part livery I often don't get home till gone 10pm so I give him a day off each week and I can catch up with stuff.


----------



## SecretSquirrell379 (24 August 2010)

I am on DIY.

I get to the yard at 6am Monday to Friday, feed all horses if YO hasn't already done it (whoever gets down first feeds them all, just 5 horses) start mucking out while my girl is scoffing, turn her out then finish off mucking out. Make up 3 feeds, put haylage in her stable. I get back down the yard around 4, skip out (she is brought in around 2) ride, then feed and leave the yard around 6.30.

At weekends I get down between 7.30-8am, muck out, ride then turn her out. Leave the yard around 10.30 and come back about 5 to bring her in, put her jim jams on and put to bed


----------



## jack9 (24 August 2010)

well past 2 days ive been at the yard at 6.15 to be back at home at 7.15 in work at 8!!

thats to muck out/waters - all jobs...

as of tomorow it changes.  the yard owner will feed her, and i will go after lunch to put her out... but normally he does that too!! but as its her first time i want to do it 

but after thursday - i will only go down once a day


----------



## Gooby (24 August 2010)

I'm on DIY.

Horses fed when the first person arrives on the yard, anywhere between 6 -8am.

I am usually down anywhere between 8 and 10 depending what's happening that day (e.g. in for work by 9am, finish work at 10am etc..).

In the morning I check him over, pick feet out, ride if I have time, turn him out, muck out, fill hay net, make evening feed.

Evening I'm down between 5 and 6.30 again depending what I've been doing that day. I bring him in from the field, check him over, groom and ride if I haven't already in the morning. Then just wet his feed, give it to him and make up his breakfast. Lots of cooing over him then home lol. 

I usually just go down twice a day unless farrier/vet is coming in the day, or I have a lesson or he is unwell and I check on him in the middle of the day too. Yard owner is very good though and checks they're all ok before bed, brings them in from the field if they get injured etc..


----------



## me_and_my_connie (17 August 2016)

I have Dusty at home (which is amazing) but I also care for my dads horse, especially in summer because my dad works a full time job and my mum is terrified (she works full time anyway). My routines vary but these are the basics :

SUMMER -
8am: feed Dusty grain and shannon a small net, check outdoor water-buckets (wash + fill if necessary) pick-out Dusty's feet (Shannon is a real trouble-maker with her feet and I'm only 13 so...) and spray (she's very subsceptibal to thrush), check for heat, swelling (just the basics) turn out.

12pm - Throw some hay (grass very low) and check water-buckets.

4pm - Muck-out both, fill nets and make morning and night feeds.
5pm - Bring in (shannon gets a big net and Dusty gets a small one) and groom, ride, brush/wash down and tuck her in. Unless dad is home I now groom Shannon and give her another net.

9pm - Top up hay, skip out (dad picks out Shannons feet if he's had a busy day at work) and pick out Dusty's feet and check her over.

SCHOOL -TIME -
(In Winter there turned about in the sand paddock, in summer they get the choice of field and sand paddock).
6am - Feed grain and Shan net. Check over, change rugs, pick out feet and spray, check water-buckets, turn out (with hay in winter).

7:45 - If winter there hay gets topped up here.

Dad comes home at about 1 and throws some more hay.

5pm - Come home and as summer.

Throughout the day, I'm either completing homework, out with friends or helping around the house. I go to bed at 10:00pm.


----------



## alexomahony (31 October 2017)

Old post but just curios seen as we're coming into winter. 

I have two horses on DIY (a 14.2 Connie and 15h Welsh D) and my routine is normally as follows: 

Summer:

Ponies live out about 3/4 days a week and come in a couple of nights a week - our grass isn't great so they get hay at the field and they don't have any shelter so come in a few nights to relax, they often look a bit tired if they've spent more than 3 nights out on the trot! I go down mornings

They need a lot of exercise to keep trim so get ridden 6 days a week through winter and summer, usually have a Monday off after competing at the weekend. Through summer, on a Tuesday, Wed and Thursday they get ridden twice a day (weather dependent (I like to get them out galloping early morning - I ride one and lead one... luckily they're very well practiced at this now so I don't need to worry about one buggering off!) 

Winter:

Winter is hard work - I arrive at the yard about 6am to muck out, haynets and turn out. Our field is a 20 min round walk so takes some time  Get to work for 8:30 and leave at 5pm. Through the week they're turned out for two long days - Mondays and Wednesdays from about 7:15 - 5:45pm.. the grass isn't great so they have haynets and treat balls to kick around and keep them happy. They're in Tuesdays, Thursdays and Fridays and both go out for at least a couple of hours each weekend day weather depending. I ride them both on an evening (lucky to have floodlit school!) and they still get Monday's off. 

Weekends I'm really lucky to have a fantastic 15 year old sharer who comes and mucks out, rides and does their haynets. We either take them out together on long hacks or she rides them both for me. She's currently jumping my Connie BS and having regular lessons, and my Welsh D just ticks over and hunts as and when I can afford to take him. 

I don't really have much of a life over winter haha I have a full time job and work in a night club bar 9-4am on Saturdays and Thursdays so life is put on hold until summer comes round again! The things we do to keep out ponies  

How does everyone else manage the life/horse balance?


----------



## FestiveFuzz (31 October 2017)

Mine is on part livery as this means he always has the same routine even when I'm stuck in the office until late or on business trips. 

At the moment my trainer is helping with some rehab work so I'm lucky enough to be getting a few days off each week but usually I see him once a day. I head straight from the office to the yard after work so usually arrive at around 7ish and tend to ride 6 days a week, although if I'm really pushed for time I just lunge or pop him on the horse walker. He's fully clipped and rugged so I tend to give him a quick flick with a brush during the week, throw some tack on and am usually onboard by 7.30pm. Schooling can be anywhere between 20mins to an hour depending on what we're working on and how we're both feeling. I'm a big believer in ending on a good note, so if he gets something quickly I'm more inclined to just leave it there rather than repeating the same thing over and over just so I've schooled for an hour for example. I then untack and hot cloth him with lavender wash and then clean my tack whilst he dries in the solarium. After that it's just a case of rugging up and putting him to bed, so usually I leave the yard around about 8.30pm and am super lucky that our house is only 5 mins away.

I also try to work from home at least once a week, so on those days I usually ride in the morning or at lunch time so that my poor OH gets a break from cooking dinner each night 

I'm on an amazing yard so have never had any qualms about how he is kept.

ETA - oops didn't realise this was an old thread...sorry guys!


----------



## Rosiejazzandpia (31 October 2017)

DIY livery here. 
Horses out 24/7 all year round 

Summer: 
Yard owner keeps an eye on them and I head up to groom and ride each day whenever I can, or when it's coolest

Winter:
Bring in for feed and hay at 8am
Home for breakfast, turn out again at 10ish or ride then. 

Bring in again at 3pm for feed and hay 
Turnout for the night around 4.30pm 

Yard owners is on site so always keeps an eye out and it liveries are up throughout the day. Helps that I live two minutes away from the yard


----------



## FBDD (31 October 2017)

I'm DIY and I feed mine at 6.45am when I arrive. Then at 7am one horse goes on walker while I start mucking out. Then ride, then turnout , then finish mucking out, do haynets ready for evening.  I have a groom that I employ who brings in for me 5 days a week.  In the afternoon I go back, lunge the pony, skip out, poo pick fields, groom and then feed.  Late night checks are done by yard owner.


----------



## ihatework (31 October 2017)

Winter DIY routine for me is
Midweek - feed 6.30, walk dogs while eating. 
3 days a week - Put on walker while mucking/hay/water/feeds/sweep. Then ride. Then turn out. Home in front of computer by 9. Bring in 4/5ish.
2 days a week - turn out and get stable ready. Home by 7.30 to travel to client by 9. Horse is done in evening for me

Weekend - feed 7.30/8 ish, then rest depends on what else is going on.


----------



## Ben2684 (31 October 2017)

Very interesting to see everyone&#8217;s routines! 

Mine is (they came in overnight from Saturday) 

Arrive at yard around 5/5:15
Open gates (i am always the first there) 
Feed my lad, skip out whilst he&#8217;s eating 
Check other horses all present and correct
Change rug/pick out feet/generally faff 
Turn him out 
Muck out/lift bed 
If I have time top up hay/water for the evening 
Leave the yard and drive to the park and walk the dogs, home shower and work by 8 

Pm 
Arrive at yard 5/5:30pm
Turn down bed and make sure jay etc all ready 
Bring in (groom and tack up/ride if I&#8217;m riding) 
Groom/pick out feet/generally faff 
Drink coffee and catch up with fellow liveries
Skip out before saying goodnight 

I don&#8217;t have any poo picking as I bring in a friends horse and groom feed in return for her poo picking each morning  

In the summer they go out 24/7 as soon as weather allows (summer fields are a flood plain) and said friend and I share mornings (her) and evening (me) when we both feed, check horses, hay, groom, ride etc etc


----------



## claireandnadia (1 November 2017)

Mines on DIY

Mon-Friday A.M- Mum goes in on her way to work to feed and turn out about 7.30am
Mon- Friday P.M - I go after work between 17.00-17.15 to muck out, exercise etc

Saturdays - I go down about 9am to turn out, afternoons between 3-5 I am mucking out, bringing in, exercising.
Sundays - I work so mum puts out between 8-9 and my sharer goes down PM.


----------



## acw295 (1 November 2017)

I was on DIY for years and years and I loved it. On DIY our routine was:

Winter Mon-Fri: Muck out, turnout at 06:45ish, home for 07:45 then ready for work. Back to yard for 18:00 to bring in, ride and put to bed. So home about 20:30-21:00
Winter weekends: Ride, muck out and turnout (later than weekdays), then make up feeds and nets for the week ahead and poo pick. Bring in slightly earlier if needed to suit my plans.

Summer Mon-Fri: Bring in from field on way to work (so about 8am), back to yard for around 6pm to ride and then turnout. Muck out and get stable ready for morning. Poo pick if not riding.
Summer weekends: Rock up to yard whenever to ride - sometimes I'd bring in, other times I'd let her stay out 24/7. Poo pick.

I am now on assisted livery as I live in a different area and have a long commute. My routine (when horse not on box rest) is:

Winter Mon-Fri: Go to yard in evenings only as the yard turnout and muck out for me. They also bring in and feed them all (we leave feeds ready) so when I get there I just have to groom and ride and put back to bed. But I do skip out and refill hay/water if needed. 
Winter weekends: It is DIY at weekends so I muck out and ride first thing, then turnout and do my feeds for the week. We don't poo pick. Back to yard to bring in later afternoon/early eve depending on when it gets dark.

Summer Mon-Fri: Yard brings in for me and feeds, so I just go up to ride and turnout after work (18:00-18:30ish) - then I also muck out and get stable ready for the morning. 
Summer weekends: Same as when I was on DIY, go up morning or afternoon depending on whether I want her in by day or out 24/7. She is a fatty so more often than not she is in so mucking out is needed, but when her weight is good she gets the odd weekend out (muzzled!)


----------



## Denbob (1 November 2017)

I'm on DIY/assisted, I try and do everything myself but sometimes that just isn't possible, so my yard run on the policy of charge per service (i.e. £2 for turnout, £1 for rugging etc.)

I'm up the yard at 7:30/8 and usually have a quick schooling session or hack before I turn out (he's always more agreeable when he knows its time to go out and play with his friends afterwards!) then it's bed, haynets and water which usually takes about an hour.

Then I'm back up at 4:30/5 for bring in, bring the bed down and spend some time doing stretches and generally spending some chill time in the stable with him (he's a baby and i've not had him long so this really helps with bonding and keeping him happy) or if the school is free we go and have a little play, nothing too strenuous!

I think something that's overlooked is turnout with other horses. For me it was so important that he got to be with horses around his age so he gets the chance to socialise and learn how to behave around others, so herd turnout was essential! Speak to other liveries, and any staff other than the YO. Good luck!


----------



## Girlracer (1 November 2017)

I am currently on part livery, although have just made the decision to move back to DIY as I am not enjoying the limited interaction with my horses! 

I generally see my horse once a day week days (with the odd exceptions like today when I will see them twice), then twice a day on my days Saturday and Sunday. 

I either go up before work, so around 7am although yard owner not all that keen on this its a neccesity currently as we have no lights in the arena! Otherwise before the clocks changed I would be at the yard by around 6pm. 

Generally I spend around an hour upto 2 hours in the week and considerably longer at the weekend! And of course that is slightly more in the summer months with better light and weather. 

The last bit of your question is of course the reason I have decided to move, as I don't particularly enjoy having someone else making decisions on my behalf when it comes to my horses welfare. I also feel as though I only go to ride and our relationship has suffered for that. I have been on part livery for 12 months now, however the first 6 months was on a different yard where actually I didn't feel like this at all, but then I was never made to feel like they weren't my horses there but at my current yard I sometimes feel like I'm arriving to see my loan horse! 

I am very much looking forward to moving next month and getting back into a DIY routine.


----------



## Sheep (1 November 2017)

We are on assisted DIY,  so YO turns out and / or feeds in the morning. However I usually go up in the morning to turn the mare out as she has a habit of misbehaving for YO and it is on the way to work for me anyway. If I am up before YO then I'll turn my gelding out too.
Usually back at yard around 5.30pm, so I'll muck out, fill nets and make feeds, then bring in, check over, change rugs if necessary and usually leave by around 7pm. If I'm riding, I'll probably be there until around 8pm. Only one to ride as the gelding is retired. 
Weekends we turn out ourselves, usually heading up around 8.30am or so and getting all chores done - if I am riding then OH usually does the stables and I'll do the nets. He works away during the week. Then back up around 5.30pm to bring in for the night.
It works well for all of us and means I still have time to do other things. Occasionally I will do all my chores first thing in the morning to save time in the evening. The main thing is, the horses both get out every day and they are happy with their routine.


----------

